# Most Annoying Song Ever??



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Ok, what is the most annoying song ever? There are a few that make me mad to hear, because I know that I will sing them for days, even in my sleep! 

The newest one is Taylor Swift's Never Getting Back Together Again.

What's yours?


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

The one I can't get out of my head!!!!!!!!!!!

lol


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

crazy frog song


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

On the top of my list...

Roberta Flack, "The first time I ever saw your face"


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

If a song gets stuck in my head I like it. Even if I don't realize it. 

I wake up every morning with a song in my head. Don't know if anyone else does, but my alarm beeps me up and sure enough if I don't have a song already stuck in my head.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Austin said:


> If a song gets stuck in my head I like it. Even if I don't realize it.
> 
> I wake up every morning with a song in my head. Don't know if anyone else does, but my alarm beeps me up and sure enough if I don't have a song already stuck in my head.


_Someday, I'll be living in a big 'ole city,_
_And all you'll ever gonna be is mean!_
_Why you gotta be so mean??_



If that one doesn't work, I'm going on to Jingle Bells!!


----------



## kiwicsi (Sep 24, 2012)

There are plenty of irritating songs out there. But the one that springs to mind first is that Christmas one by Paul McCartney - I think it's called "Wonderful Christmas time". Hate it!


----------



## twentynine (Jul 11, 2012)

Little Bitty song by Alan Jackson


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

It's alright 29, to be little bittie.. A little ol town or a big ol city, might as well share might as well smile life goes on for a little bittie while. Sorry I had to. Lol


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Remember the Looney Tunes cartoon that said:
They'll be food around the corner
Food around the corner
Food around the corner for me
They'll be food around the corner
Food around the corner
Food around the corner for meeeeeeee!

I think it was a flea that sang it. It would almost make me hear the voices.


----------



## luckyridgefarm (Oct 3, 2012)

Neon Trees song- Everybody Talks


----------



## twentynine (Jul 11, 2012)

cogburn said:


> It's alright 29, to be little bittie.. A little ol town or a big ol city, might as well share might as well smile life goes on for a little bittie while. Sorry I had to. Lol


No! No! No!

Make it stop!

Little bitty car little bitty frog little bitty hog little bitty dog- Arrrrrgggghhh I'm mmmellllttttiinng!!!!


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Sorry dude !!


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

rob said:


> crazy frog song


YES


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

here I am, bringing back yet ANOTHER post...🤣 

mine are these:

crazy frog song
My stick and seagulls stop it now! by bad lip reading
gaston and be our guest from beauty and the beast
its raining tacos by parry gripp


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> My stick and seagulls stop it now! by bad lip reading


I love that those!!!!


chickenpersoon said:


> its raining tacos by parry gripp


My friend sings like one all the time. It's so annoying. 

But the most annoying is in my opinion, "Tequila Little Time" by Jon Pardi.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Anything Chris Stapelton sings is annoying.


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

If you asked my teenagers, they would say it is a tie between Techno Chicken and Peppa Pig Bing Bong song!! But my youngest and I love both! Lol


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

ChickenMom24 said:


> If you asked my teenagers, they would say it is a tie between Techno Chicken and Peppa Pig Bing Bong song!! But my youngest and I love both! Lol


Oh I've heard of the Bing Bong song, not Techno though.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> I love that those!!!!
> 
> My friend sings like one all the time. It's so annoying.
> 
> But the most annoying is in my opinion, "Tequila Little Time" by Jon Pardi.


Yes!!! I agree about all of those! Yes My stick is so good but so catchy


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Another one:

nom nom nom nom nom nom nom by Parry Gripp

it kind of seems like I listen to those songs so I will get them in my head. Like I listen to the weirdest music


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> Another one:
> 
> nom nom nom nom nom nom nom by Parry Gripp
> 
> it kind of seems like I listen to those songs so I will get them in my head. Like I listen to the weirdest music


That was disturbing! Lol 😳


----------

